# Female poll: Has any Females used KY as a moisturizer?



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

I know this question maybe inappropriate, but since i am not female, i wanted to get a general poll. I have at least an EA W and not sure if it has moved to PA. Also listed Luvena??

Thank you everyone.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Uh, NO.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

A moisturizer? Really? This is what she is telling you?!?!?!
No, never used as a moisturizer.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

So the KY bottle in my wifes purse and the larger size in her clove box is not for dry skin?

I found a few empty one under her car seat and her office trash can.....after all we live in a dry climate! LOL

Sorry Gary, but start trusting your gut. affairs are like icebergs, there is always more to them then appears......or we want to believe as the betrayed.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Oh, and Luvena is a moisturizer.... a VAGINAL moisturizer and lubricant. I had never heard of that brand before! LOL Had to google it. Trust your gut, man.


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

Ewww.. Uhm no way. I would think it would make your face really greasy and women don't want that at all. Talk about clogging your pores!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

KY as a moisturizer?wow and to think of all the money i've spent over the years buying oil of olay...

this is the most flimsy lie i've ever heard to cover up an affair.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

i know all, she will tell me that. I put down a VAR last night and heard her talking to OM on her burner phone. I just want more support that she cant say her "female area" was dry. Still has luvena on her phone list, i took a pic of the list with ky.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I have never used KY period. Luckily, I have never had the need to. 

Your wife saying she's using it as a moisturizer--sounds like a silly excuse...................... especially if she has never used it before with you!


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

no, i suspect its not a moisturizer....or EVER used for even FEM parts, but, she will tell me that, though that will reveal my method of getting info..so it will be at the Big D process. i guess.


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

If not used for FEM parts what do you think she's using it for? I'm not getting it?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

KY doesn't work, IMO. But lots of people buy it, hoping it will make sex better. I can't imagine a single situation it would be bought for anything but sex.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

I know Tunera, but i want to have ALL my bases covered for Dday. That is what i thought, but she will counter with some crap. And i feel much more confident if i have 20 females say - uhh...no KY is not a Female part moisturizer exept for ...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's called a SEXUAL lubricant for a reason--because that is what it is.

The fact you have her talking to another man on a burner phone and you are finding KY = she is probably cheating.

Get hard evidence.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you hired a PI? Best, quickest evidence there is.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Garry2012 said:


> no, i suspect its not a moisturizer....or EVER used for even FEM parts, but, she will tell me that, though that will reveal my method of getting info..so it will be at the Big D process. i guess.


NEVER REVEAL YOUR SOURCE!!!!!!!

As far as your WW is concerned someone could have saw them and told you, you hired a PI, or you found something by accident.

When you confront you can tell her "it no longer matter how you know but you know the truth" and it she will always have the choice to be honest or not.

Again never reveal your sources, there are way to many possiblities, so just let her assume you hired a PI or someone told you....hell as far as she is concerned the OM could have told you everything or his GF or wife told you.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Garry - ky is used as a va jay jay moisturizer or lubricant for sex if that is what your asking


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I wouldn't even mention the KY, Id just make it more of an accusation that she uses lube when she has sex with so and so. I would however mention OM by his full name.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Garry2012 said:


> no, i suspect its not a moisturizer....or EVER used for even FEM parts, but, she will tell me that, though that will reveal my method of getting info..so it will be at the Big D process. i guess.


You should practice bursting out laughing if she tries this one on you (i.e., it's not for sexual purposes). Tell her, "nice try."

Separately, I want to caution you--some cheaters take gaslighting (making you think you're crazy) to a high art. It is absolutely pointless to get them to "admit" because they never, ever will. Some loyal spouses get very frustrated, spinning their wheels and putting months, even years of effort into pinning down a liar. Step back and realize that the very fact that you have to even CONSIDER doing that is reason alone to walk away.

The best examples on the forum include a woman who planted a VAR that picked up her husband having sex with a woman--denial. Another member had videotape evidence he was at a hotel with the OW from the security cameras. He just said she'd doctored it. Another hired a detective that caught the two kissing after he claimed he was completely no contact--still denied. Yet another member has HPV from "a one-time, long ago BJ"--he failed a polygraph which indicates that surprise! there's more to that story--as far as I know he's still in denial.

Collect evidence, confront, but know when to call it a day.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

turnera said:


> Have you hired a PI? Best, quickest evidence there is.


The money you will spend will be well worth it.

Folks here have always said it was the best money they ever spent.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

*KY: Gentle and safe, K-Y® Brand Jelly quickly prepares you for intimacy and eases the discomfort of vaginal dryness during sex. Fragrance free, non-greasy formula. 
How does it work?
Apply desired amount of lubricant to your intimate areas. Reapply as needed. Snap cap closed after use. May be applied to inside and outside of condom surface. Compatible with latex condoms ONLY. Store at room temperature 68° - 77° F (20° - 25° C). 
*


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

southern wife said:


> *KY: Gentle and safe, K-Y® Brand Jelly quickly prepares you for intimacy and eases the discomfort of vaginal dryness during sex. Fragrance free, non-greasy formula.
> How does it work?
> Apply desired amount of lubricant to your intimate areas. Reapply as needed. Snap cap closed after use. May be applied to inside and outside of condom surface. Compatible with latex condoms ONLY. Store at room temperature 68° - 77° F (20° - 25° C).
> *


It does moisturize............................ A CONDOM!


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

southern wife said:


> It does moisturize............................ A CONDOM!


SW couldnt it also moisturize your intimate area as well ?


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

southern wife said:


> It does moisturize............................ A CONDOM!


:rofl:

the truth is, despite my telling the OP to laugh in his wife's face, there are some women who have perpetual or cyclical dryness. However, it's uncomfortable and/or painful, and I can't conceive of a loving husband who wouldn't know that his wife suffers from this condition.

You'd know about it because she'd be buying lube by the vatful, she'd be going to the gyno for the condition, and more than likely she would be using a suppository form that keeps you moist for long periods of time (you pop it in and it slowly disolves). Like this one
Feminine Hygiene - K-Y Jelly - K-Y Liquibeads Vaginal Moisturizer 6 Each


More Ky packaging lit



> K-Y® Brand Jelly is the #1 Doctor recommended and most trusted personal lubricant. K-Y® Brand Jelly safely replaces personal moisture in a way that feels natural and helps enhance sexual pleasure. Unlike petroleum jelly, K-Y® Brand Jelly is compatible with condoms and rinses off easily.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

In_The_Wind said:


> SW couldnt it also moisturize your intimate area as well ?


Most definitely! That and *the anal area*!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Most definitely! That and *the anal area*!!!!!!!!!!!


you mean the non baby sex area as well ?


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

In_The_Wind said:


> you mean the non baby sex area as well ?


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

No, and I've used weird things for beauty treatments such as plain yogurt as a face mask (it does wonders to clear up acne)... but KY for anything outside of sex? HELL NO.

Of all the lame excuses. 

I'm sorry OP, but I have to call bullsh!t on this one.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> A moisturizer? Really? This is what she is telling you?!?!?!
> No, never used as a moisturizer.


Lol....i have used it on my thighs when I first started running....but that's the extent.










_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> Lol....i have used it on my thighs when I first started running....but that's the extent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes that and vaseline is very common for runners to put on the inner thighs Is your WW a runner or track athlete??


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

"I only use these condoms for water-ballon fights."

Imagine you told her this.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Like an earlier poster, I have used KY liquid as a moisturizer inside my nose for heavy nosebleeds while I was on medication. 

However, I would also point out that women don't typically "moisturize" our va-jay-jay. Not on a regular, daily basis, like with our face or hands or legs. KY is pretty much one shot for one purpose down there, used when needed.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

thats the answer i wanted COg....thank you. Sad part is when i bring this up, it will be Dday....so...my source of info will be gone....but so will she.


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 29, 2008)

Some people use it if they need to insert a suppository up their bum.. like something for constipation.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep. Prolly an innocent explanation...Like some of us guys use stay-hard cream on our gums when we have a toothache.. kinda numbs them ya know.

and Condoms are good to put your cell phone in when your going swimming.

Also women don't realize when they find random panties in your car that the lace and silk are excellent for cleaning smudges off your sunglasses. I buy a few pair for that exact reason...

lmfao.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Yep. Prolly an innocent explanation...Like some of us guys use stay-hard cream on our gums when we have a toothache.. kinda numbs them ya know.
> 
> and Condoms are good to put your cell phone in when your going swimming.
> 
> ...


I find myself using Viagra pills when the coat rack is full.


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

KY is great for making omelettes, if you want to avoid butter


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

I googled "little known uses for lube" and "alternate uses for ky jelly" and got these. If you have a naughty mind, you'll see that most of these are sexual, too, so not very good as excuses :rofl:


--keep hamster wheel from squeeking 
--squeeze into tight pants
--great lip gloss
--keep eyebrows in place
--Make Fake Glowing, Green Blood
--Remove Stuck-On Rings
--fix sticky zippers
--loosen sticky price tags
--shine patent leather
--thinner for acrylic paints
--shaving
--finger paint (!!)
--cuticle remover
--taking gum out of hair
--eye makeup remover
--make snowglobes

but my personal favorite was 
--"pug bowling"; lube up the kitchen floor and play fetch with your dog


who knew????


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Garry2012 said:


> I know this question maybe inappropriate, but since i am not female, i wanted to get a general poll. I have at least an EA W and not sure if it has moved to PA. Also listed Luvena??
> 
> Thank you everyone.


Nope....KY has only been used for sex or gyno appointments (the gyno provides it).


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

So exactly what is it you want Garry? Discovery day has already happened, you know without a doubt she is cheating. If you're going to divorce, why put yourself through hell digging up more proof? Just curious.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

i dont know Sadandangry....in a fog myself...but things are getting clearer. I just want to be prepared for the confrontation day i guess...and i guess ive been told im "crazy" for so long, i just need to hear others tell me im not...i guess...i dunno


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

As I said before in a longer post in this thread, just realize that there's a point where it's useless to try to out-match a gaslighting cheater. Some people eat lies for breakfast. For some bizarre reason, they're going to take a stand and die on that hill of lies before admitting anything to you. Once you know the truth--don't get distracted and get consumed by trying to prove them wrong. The whole point is they're incapable of being their honest selves--probably with anyone. If that's the case, then get away while you can. Get far, far away.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Garry2012 said:


> i dont know Sadandangry....in a fog myself...but things are getting clearer. I just want to be prepared for the confrontation day i guess...and i guess ive been told im "crazy" for so long, i just need to hear others tell me im not...i guess...i dunno


How do you know if you are being gaslighted? If any of the following warning signs ring true, you may be dancing the Gaslight Tango. Take care of yourself by taking another look at your relationship, talking to a trusted friend; and, begin to think about changing the dynamic of your relationship . Here are the signs: 
1. You are constantly second-guessing yourself
2. You ask yourself, "Am I too sensitive?" a dozen times a day.
3. You often feel confused and even crazy at work.
4. You're always apologizing to your mother, father, boyfriend,, boss.
5. You can't understand why, with so many apparently good things in your life, you aren't happier.
6. You frequently make excuses for your partner's behavior to friends and family.
7. You find yourself withholding information from friends and family so you don't have to explain or make excuses.
8. You know something is terribly wrong, but you can never quite express what it is, even to yourself.
9. You start lying to avoid the put downs and reality twists. 
10. You have trouble making simple decisions.
11. You have the sense that you used to be a very different person - more confident, more fun-loving, more relaxed.
12. You feel hopeless and joyless.
13. You feel as though you can't do anything right.
14. You wonder if you are a "good enough" girlfriend/ wife/employee/ friend; daughter.
15. You find yourself withholding information from friends and family so you don't have to explain or make excuses.

Are you being Gaslighted? | Psychology Today


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

A classic example of psychological gaslighting is the following: Spouse A has an extramarital affair and tries to cover it up. Spouse B finds a suspicious text message in A's phone and expresses concern to A. A then accuses B of being paranoid, and this pattern repeats every time B raises concerns. Eventually B begins to question his or her own perceptions.

Psych Your Mind: Call Me Crazy: The Subtle Power of Gaslighting


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

i know turnera, its been going on so long, i dont believe myself.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I read on this thread how 'runners' use KY Jelly on their legs. 

So last night I was playing squash (lost 3-2 :-( ). I was getting tired and wondered if a little KY Jelly would have helped me.

So in the shower after the match, I announced to my teammates that I was going to buy KY Jelly for the entire team. Suddenly got quiet and I found myself alone in the shower.


----------



## hurtingbadly (Sep 14, 2011)

I run and I've NEVER heard of KY used for chafing. Most runners use a product called Body Glide.


----------



## KirkSpock (Mar 21, 2012)

I run marathons (I run half marathon distances twice every weekend for training) and have chaffing issues between my legs and--pardon my vulgarity--my "taint". I use vast amounts of Vaseline in those sensitive areas (I have also used BODY GLIDE, but I just prefer the Vaseline in terms of cost: both are relatively nasty no matter how you slice it hehehe): not once have I EVER come across a running site, book, or professional runner who even mentioned KY as a running lubricant. 
KY, in my experience, is used for one thing and one thing only: BANGING!


----------

